# SnapToggle Bolt Alternatives



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I use snaptoggle bolts for pretty much anything, if I'm going into sheetrock. Molly for much lighter stuff.

What do you guy use instead of snaptoggles in heavily insulated walls or short depth walls (where you can't get the damm thing in)


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Are you referring to these or the metal spring loaded toggle bolt?

http://www.toggler.com/products/snaptoggle/overview.php

I like all of the Toggler products. 

Tom


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeap, those.

I've ran into situations like exterior sided walls, that have no room for these to fall into the cavity between interior/exterior, or the latter, where its so heavy insulated, it ain't going in...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I use pop toggles a lot. The weak link is the plastic tool they come with that's used to pop them. Crisp hit with a hammer keeps it from breaking.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Going to run out and compare the insertion depth of a molly anchor compared to snaptoggles or maybe even a light duty rated ez-anchor.

This is more for applications where I'm using a #8. Need to order up some supplies, and just want one that will work not only for hollw cavities, but tight cavities as well.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mobiledynamics said:


> Going to run out and compare the insertion depth of a molly anchor compared to snaptoggles or maybe even a light duty rated ez-anchor.
> 
> This is more for applications where I'm using a #8. Need to order up some supplies, and just want one that will work not only for hollw cavities, but tight cavities as well.


I would suggest the ez-anchors that split open when the screw is installed. They don't all do that.

Edit: I mean this ONLY if/when you decided to use EZanchors - personally, I hate them. Prefer the pop-toggles....they even hold up for TP holders, unlike a lot of junk.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I prefer more of the ones that expand / tension to the back of the wall.

Tried those screw in briefly. Worked great when they held. Made a ugly mess if I'm just blindly using those and you hit a steel stud. Might need to head over to homers to look at Mollys. Have not used these in AGES but I suspect they have a shorter profile than the EZ Anchors...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you don't have the depth and you can't anchor into whatever is behind the drywall use a wall driller.

I've gotten rid off all hollow wall fasteners except nylon wall drillers and snap toggles.:thumbsup:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Why nylon. I assume cause those at least expand versus the metal ones....

All I carry is snap toggles. Just looking to standardize on a #8 lightweight application.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mobiledynamics said:


> Why nylon. I assume cause those at least expand versus the metal ones....
> 
> All I carry is snap toggles. Just looking to standardize on a #8 lightweight application.


They are more forgiving with the type of fastener and you can run a screw right through them. Conversely they can explode if you try to drill them into double drywall. In that case I use my Phillips bit like a pilot drill and then drive in the wall-driller. Snap toggles are slower and more expensive than wall-drillers, wall drillers are the fastest easiest cheapest drywall anchor going and for light duty applications they are ideal.

I probably use 10 wall drillers for ever snap toggle.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Going point on double rock ! It was never even on my radar 

Im going to pick up a pack of Toggler TC and joe blow Molly's to compare.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mobiledynamics said:


> Going point on double rock ! It was never even on my radar
> 
> Im going to pick up a pack of Toggler TC and joe blow Molly's to compare.


They are junk, I actually bought a bag of 300 of the plastic ones and they are complete crap. If I find it and I didn't throw them out I will send them to you. They don't pull tight and stay tight. It's hard to describe but they are only secure when you really snug them up, it's just an all-around bad design for an anchor.

Molly anchors are good, but they have nothing on the Toggler:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, but we're talking abut anchors for #8 - lightweight stuff. 5/16 hole, #8 in....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mobiledynamics said:


> Yeah, but we're talking abut anchors for #8 - lightweight stuff. 5/16 hole, #8 in....


No likeee pop toggle??:jester:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mobiledynamics said:


> Yeah, but we're talking abut anchors for #8 - lightweight stuff. 5/16 hole, #8 in....


These are the ones I bought a giant bag of, they are a 3/8" pilot #6/8 screw IIRC.

http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/mo...il.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-11619&selProdOid=10862

Junk...


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Isn't that what you posted as your recommendation - nylon wall driver....

Wall Drivers to me are just that style ?

I must of mis-read. What wall drivers did you mean...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mobiledynamics said:


> Isn't that what you posted as your recommendation - nylon wall driver....
> 
> Wall Drivers to me are just that style ?
> 
> I must of mis-read. What wall drivers did you mean...


Wall driller:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Wall driller:


Those are the worst.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Those are the worst.


If by worst you mean best for all light duty applications I agree.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> If by worst you mean best for all light duty applications I agree.


No disrespect meant, Inner. Were we talking "light duty" here? Sure, they're quick, but they are the first ones to need replacing unless it's "light duty & no movement". I wouldn't use them for towel rods, TP holders, robe hooks, mirrors etc. or anything like that. Disagree?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> No disrespect meant, Inner. Were we talking "light duty" here? Sure, they're quick, but they are the first ones to need replacing unless it's "light duty & no movement". I wouldn't use them for towel rods, TP holders, robe hooks, mirrors etc. or anything like that. Disagree?


Nope completely agree, but for mounting the side of an alarm can that doesn't hit the stud, or wireless access points they are perfect!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a funny story, I putting a sound system a coffee shop chain and one of the employees asked me if I had any wall driller anchors, I tossed him a box.

As I'm putting a speaker in the bathroom I see he's installing grab bars with them! I laughed and told him he was an idiot.

6 months later I was taking a piss and saw 2 drywall patches where they ripped out.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Never had much success with those wall drillers. I prefer an old style anchor if I'm doing something that light duty.









The Hilti toggles are great. 









I usually use the regular style spring toggles though. They allow you to adjust positioning pretty easily within the hole, as well, which makes leveling things perfectly very easy. All the others offer less flexibility.









Not a fan of mollys. Too easy to over-torque them and they're more of a ***** to take out if you're patching it later.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Mollys - just snap the tops off and viola, push the rest into the wall !


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Different mollies for different applications. We go through Hilti toggles like toilet paper.


----------

